# Clean legged ice pigeons



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Where can i get some for show birds


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Eggbid.com They have a little of every thing there, if they dont have what you want put a post up asking for them.
Dave


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Eggbid.com They have a little of every thing there, if they dont have what you want put a post up asking for them.
> Dave


Thanks dave


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Are these pigeons rare and hard to find


----------

